# Ordner umbenennen



## 5im0n (5. April 2007)

Hallo
ich möchte per php einen Ordner umbenennen. Ich habe schon gelesen das man das per rename() machen kann. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich den ordner da einbinden muss.
Gruß
5im0n


----------



## tobee (5. April 2007)

> bool rename ( string oldname, string newname [, resource context] )


Auf php.net gibt es ein gutes Beispiel:
	
	
	



```
<?php
  rename("/tmp/tmp_file.txt", "/home/user/login/docs/my_file.txt");
?>
```


----------



## 5im0n (5. April 2007)

Ja das habe ich auch schon gesehen nur wenn ich jetzt den Ordner xy habe wie muss ich den dann da rein schreiben?


----------



## tobee (5. April 2007)

Geht es denn so?
	
	
	



```
<?php
  rename("xy", "neuerName");
?>
```


----------



## Gumbo (6. April 2007)

Einfach den alten und neuen Pfad des Verzeichnisses angeben.


----------

